# King James Version and freemason



## jwhoff (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay brethren, 

What famous mason played a significant roll in the publication of the King James Version of the Holy Bible? 

What was his roll? Any other masons involved in the effort?


----------



## Ol Kev (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.hiddenmysteries.org/religion/christianity/bacon.shtml


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2011)

Sir Francis Bacon was one of the editors?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Mar 14, 2011)

Its important to note, that although Brother Francis Bacon edited the Bible, I think it is fair to say that More played a huge role.

I was raised Lutheran and we learn the story of the Protestant Reformation in catechism.  More, killed several Lutherans and specifically wared against the "heresy" of having Bibles printed in common language for the common man. 

So, interestingly enough, his war on heresy would help grow a movement to put the Word within the reach of the common man.  

Very cool historically.  

It is also important to note that we must view More in the historical context of his position and the provocative actions of those with whom he would philosophically and in some cases violently oppose.  In other words, he was not an "evil" man.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 15, 2011)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> Its important to note, that although Brother Francis Bacon edited the Bible, I think it is fair to say that More played a huge role.
> 
> I was raised Lutheran and we learn the story of the Protestant Reformation in catechism.  More, killed several Lutherans and specifically wared against the "heresy" of having Bibles printed in common language for the common man.
> 
> ...


 

Oppression is a valuable tool in the hands of the oppressed.  

Two years after Louis XIV revoked the Edict of Nantes, thus reversing religious liberty for French Protestants John D. Desaguliers, Huguenot clergyman, immigrated to London.  John's young son John Theophilus Desaguliers became one of The Enlightenment's best known masons and played a critical roll in the compiling and publication of the King James Version.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 25, 2011)

Good evening brethren!  I just got back from an investigation of a prospective EA candidate who actually reads the KJV!  

WOW!  He's bright.  He's interested.  And he already has an ear for the lingo of 16th century EnglishSPEAK!   

For those of you who teach the esoteric work, wouldn't it have been much easier 30 years ago when almost no one read sacred scripts in Modern International Version(s).  Just a thought.


----------



## gnarledrose (Mar 28, 2011)

Utah lodges still use the KJV, and I'd say it's the most popular version in the state as a whole. With how wordy and lengthy our ritual is, though, I definitely agree that being familiar with it makes the ritual look like a snap to pick up!


----------



## BryanMaloney (Mar 29, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Oppression is a valuable tool in the hands of the oppressed.


 
Indeed. The Penal Laws against Catholics in Ireland played a major role in strengthening Irish culture against English attempts to eradicate it.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (May 3, 2013)

Very true Brother Bryan.


----------

